# Wheel bearings and check engine light



## Dustincoc (Dec 7, 2010)

2wd, auto, ka24e, 

Problem #1

A squeek has been coming from the front drivers side wheel for the past two weeks. At first, it was intermitant and I figured it was just a bit of sand of something stuck in the brakes, the snow was melting and there was a lot of snad on the roads at the time. Since then it has gotten much worse and for the last day or so has been nearly constant, when the truck is moving. I jacked it up this morning and the noise seems to be coming from the wheel bearing. I'm planning on repacking the bearing sometime today or tomorrow. I'm hoping that will solve it, otherwise I'll need to replace the wheel bearings. 

Problem #2

While I was out getting grease for the wheel bearins this morning the check engine light started coming on while I was stopped and went out again once the engine went over 1200-1500 rpms. I haven't checked it since I haven't been home yet. Any ideas?


----------

